# Cassette para mp3/ipod para autoestereo



## jam86 (Ene 4, 2009)

hola, les hago una consulta.
tengo el estereo original del fiat siena que es con pasacassettes. le compre el cassette adaptador para enchufar mi mp3 pero tengo un pequeño inconveniente: el autoestereo tien autoreverse y cuando meto el cassette se escucha 2 segundos y desp se corta porq le cambia el sentido al cassette. alguien tiene idea como hacer para que el estereo no me cambie el sentido o que piense que el cassette tiene cinta indefinida para que no lo corte ?
gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 5, 2009)

Te hago una preguntita.. En el cassete que compraste, cuando movés una de las rueditas, la otra se mueve sola? Debería ser así, la mayoría son así para evitar ese tipo de inconvenientes.

Yo una vez hice uno muy simple y me pasaba eso, y cuando hice que giren las dos rueditas juntas funcionó de lujo 


Salu2!


----------



## jam86 (Ene 5, 2009)

mira, ambas rueditas son independientes, es decir que giran libres una de la otra.
vos decis que le pegue una cinta o cuerda o lo que sea asi cuando gira una gira la otra ? decis que lo tomara asi ?


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 5, 2009)

Fijate, yo lo que hice con el mio, fue agarrar las dos rueditas, y hacerle a cada una una canaletita en el medio, para que quede como una mini-polea, y con una bandita elástica entre las dos funcionaba.

Mirá a ver si podés hacer algo parecido, así debería funcionar


----------



## jam86 (Ene 7, 2009)

gracias viejo, le hice le poleita esa y quedo joya, cada tanto se safa y tengo que desarmarlo y volverla a poner, pero bueh, ya lo voy a perfeccionar.
gracias por todo


----------

